# Water Leak Right Hand Front Window



## Johnstorm (Sep 23, 2006)

On my 2006 Hymer 564 I have noticed a damp patch at the front of the right hand side front window, this is the one where the front half is fixed and the back half slides.

I found that the lower track the window slides in is wet, but this track has drain holes in that corresponds to three drain holes that exit to the outside of the van below the window. This suggests to me that the window design is such to allow water ingress at this point. 

Removing the lower window track it would appear that the lower track runs in a water tight aluminium housing which does not allow water to drain below this point except out to the three exterior drain holes.

I thought at first that the drain holes may be blocked causing the water to lay in the lower track and build up to the point that it overflows into the trim below. I have cleaned out the aluminium housing, the track and drain holes but the problem persists.

Running a hose on the outside of the window it appears the water is ingressing between the aluminium housing and the trim below.

Has anyone had this problem with a Hymer, I would have thought other model Hymers would be of similar designs. I am trying to work out whether the water is coming in between the bodywork and window frame or between the fixed window seal and glass, or is the whole window assembly housed within the aluminium housing, I cannot see if this is the case without stripping the whole window assembly. If the fixed glass is housed within the aluminium housing this would suggest that any water that came in between the glass to window housing would drain through the drain holes I have already mentioned.

Anyone had the same problem?

Just one other question does anyone with the same design of lower sliding window track find there's gets wet along the whole of the bottom slide?

Sorry about the length of this but any help would be appreciated, checked out previous posts but not found anything on this on Hymers.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi John, sorry to hear your problems.
Our Hymer is newer, but shortly after delivery, I noticed that the lower window track was always wet when it was raining. Our van slopes forward. On closer inspection, the front drainer was bunged up with silicone. Luckily, the mid and rear drainers were working.
I cleaned the drainer out myself.
No water ingress at all!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

In relation to the window is it damp/wet at 12'o'clock etc

Also if the outer track is full and the drain holes blocked, it could come over in to the inside track.

It could be coming in from somewhere unrelated to the window, water runs downhill so could come across the top of the ceiling and find it's way down a wall


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh, I forgot to mention, I added extra silicone sealer at the end of the window track. Just to make sure


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Mine is the same design with the same problem and I have observed two causes.

One is that if you park with the front end down slightly then water goes over the roof awning rail/drain and flows down on to those side windows.

The other is the wind, if it's blowing in that direction and even if the drain is clear, will push the water in up and over the inside edge of the frame.

The only cure I can think off is sticky tape over the gaps where the windows meet with each other and the frame when it rains. Not very good and I'm sure there must be something better.


----------



## Johnstorm (Sep 23, 2006)

*Water Leak Front Right Hand Window*

Thanks for your replies.

The leak shows at the bottom of the window near the front, not at 12o'clock I do not think it is being driven up and over the channel by the wind as with the trim removed I can see the outer edge of the channel and this remains dry, the water ingress is below this where the channel meets the body.

The water from the awning does not appear to travel as far as the window and today the rain off the awning rail was blowing in the other direction.

The drain holes and channel are defiantly clear.

I have turned the Hymer round so it is more sheltered and the leak is not now evident, so it appears to leak under pressure i.e wind or hose pressure.

Hope to find a permanent solution so any advice is much appreciated.

John


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Does this mean that those Hymers are not king of the hill after al and have achilles heel. :roll: :roll: 

cabby

Had to post this after all the guff we have had about how fantastic they are supposed to be. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

BAD Philip, what have you been told about winding up the qui cum pecunia :lol: :lol: :lol:

Got me fraziz mixed up.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

cabby said:


> Does this mean that those Hymers are not king of the hill after al and have achilles heel. :roll: :roll:
> 
> cabby
> 
> Had to post this after all the guff we have had about how fantastic they are supposed to be. :wink: :wink:


Not at all I think that out of the 100 of thousands Hymers built this must be the only one with a problem. 
Poss caused by a new employee moving from the swift production line emigrating to Germany and securing a job on the HYMER production line. 
I am sure I read somewhere that a production worker was taken outside and shot a few years ago at Bad Waldesee.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

This was because the French did not want him. :roll: :roll: 
Your reply made me laugh out loud and I startled the missus.

cabby


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

hogan said:


> cabby said:
> 
> 
> > Does this mean that those Hymers are not king of the hill after al and have achilles heel. :roll: :roll:
> ...


Or, Hymer may very well have deliberately put in the defect, just to test the dealer back up. But possibly the first owner had previously had a leaky kontiki, and in comparison the Hymer was water tight :lol: So he thought everything was in order, the warranty was never tested :lol:


----------

